# Will a garage take my car as trade in if it's worth more than the one I want to buy?



## molky25 (20 May 2008)

I'm thinking of selling my car, getting a cheaper one to pay off credit card-and close it, and pay off some of my loan. 
I have a five door 05 ford focus 1.4LX 1st edition, small scratch and dent on driver back door. worth €14/15K
I'm looking to get a 3 series BMW '00/01 €10/11K.
Will a garage take my car as trade in, even though its worth more than the car I want to buy?


----------



## Dee101 (20 May 2008)

*Re: Will a garage take my car as trade in if it's worth more than the one I want to b*

I might be missing something here but... Why in gods name would you want to do that?. If you're car is worth more than the one you want to buy, just sell it privately - you'll get more for it anyway. 

Then pay off your bills and then just buy the one at the garage with the money left over!

You'll probably get it for less if you're paying straight cash, especially now that garages aren't able to sell cars the way they used to this time last year.


----------



## molky25 (20 May 2008)

*Re: Will a garage take my car as trade in if it's worth more than the one I want to b*

Yea suppose you're right. don't have much experience in the car selling business, and thought it might be handier if a garage took it off my hands.  Anyone know what's the best way to go about selling it myself?  carzone, notice on the car, what?  and any idea how long it can take?


----------



## Dee101 (21 May 2008)

*Re: Will a garage take my car as trade in if it's worth more than the one I want to b*



molky25 said:


> Yea suppose you're right. don't have much experience in the car selling business, and thought it might be handier if a garage took it off my hands. Anyone know what's the best way to go about selling it myself? carzone, notice on the car, what? and any idea how long it can take?


 
Ah I know what you mean, I wouldn't have much experience myself but just thought you would have no benefit trading in a car thats worth more than the one you want. Didn't mean to sound condescending or anything!.

I would say carzone or the buy and sell would be your best bets. As I think they are the first place people go when looking for a private second hand car.  

Best of luck!


----------



## molky25 (21 May 2008)

*Re: Will a garage take my car as trade in if it's worth more than the one I want to b*



Dee101 said:


> Ah I know what you mean, I wouldn't have much experience myself but just thought you would have no benefit trading in a car thats worth more than the one you want. Didn't mean to sound condescending or anything!.
> 
> I would say carzone or the buy and sell would be your best bets. As I think they are the first place people go when looking for a private second hand car.
> 
> Best of luck!


 

No you're grand! thanks a mil for the advice!


----------



## RS2K (21 May 2008)

*Re: Will a garage take my car as trade in if it's worth more than the one I want to b*



molky25 said:


> I'm thinking of selling my car, getting a cheaper one to pay off credit card-and close it, and pay off some of my loan.
> I have a five door 05 ford focus 1.4LX 1st edition, small scratch and dent on driver back door. worth *€14/15K*



Trade value assuming 40k miles and in perfect nick is €13k. Dent and scratch will decrease that a little.

For a private sale deduct maybe 10% off that.


----------



## DubGal (21 May 2008)

*Re: Will a garage take my car as trade in if it's worth more than the one I want to b*

A garage will defo give you a lot less than the car is worth. I tried that when selling my 05 Peugeot 307 and they offered me €6,000, I eventually sold it using CBG for €10,000. It was definitely worth the wait.

I used carzone when selling mine and cbg as well and a lot of other random sites. Best thing to do is google cars for sale and you'll find a lot of sites will host your ad for free. 

An important thing to do is make sure your price is competetive or the car wont move. I know its hard to sell for less than you originally wanted but thats what you have to do if you want to sell it any time soon. Took me about 2 months to sell mine and for the first 6 weeks I was under the illusion I would get what I was asking but I wasn't getting any calls at all so had to reduce the price then the calls came flooding. 

I would definitely vote private sale over garage though if you're looking to get the best possible price


----------



## NOAH (21 May 2008)

*Re: Will a garage take my car as trade in if it's worth more than the one I want to b*

dont forget AUTOTRADER is a good avenue for private sales and they will put it on their website as well.  It will have a picture as well so for the asking price dont go for a bog standard picture, get a double spot for 2 weeks.  


noah


----------



## steph1 (21 May 2008)

*Re: Will a garage take my car as trade in if it's worth more than the one I want to b*

I would agree definitely sell privately.  Some garages give very low trade in prices anyway.
Much better to sell privately and buy something cheaper that will do you so you can sort out your finances.


----------



## Purple (21 May 2008)

*Re: Will a garage take my car as trade in if it's worth more than the one I want to b*



DubGal said:


> A garage will defo give you a lot less than the car is worth.


They'll give you what it's worth to them. Remember that they have to check it over and sell it with a warrantee (and make a margin to cover their costs and make a profit).


----------



## molky25 (21 May 2008)

*Re: Will a garage take my car as trade in if it's worth more than the one I want to b*



Purple said:


> They'll give you what it's worth to them. Remember that they have to check it over and sell it with a warrantee (and make a margin to cover their costs and make a profit).


 

Thanks for all the advice and info everyone!  nice to have some idea on how long it will take etc. Thanks!


----------



## paddyd (21 May 2008)

*Re: Will a garage take my car as trade in if it's worth more than the one I want to b*

Note too that there are almost 700 '05 Focus on carzone. 

heres a good 1.6 zetec for €12k:
[broken link removed]

Its €24.5 new


----------

